# DHCPv6



## schrodinger (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have stateless auto-configuration working with rtadvd on my firewall and I want to play with stateful DHCPv6 clients now. 

I have isc-dhcpd for v4 and v6 configured and running. v4 is "obviously" fine but v6 doesn't seem to be working.

A simple test has been to ping6 the IPv6 DHCP servers multicast address from clients - my firewall never responds. I am wondering have I missed something ?

Snipper from my rc.conf :


```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
ifconfig_vge0_ipv6="inet6 2001:770:146:2::1 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"
rtadvd_enable="YES"
rtadvd_interfaces="vge0"

dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="vge0"
dhcpd6_enable="YES"
dhcpd6_ifaces="vge0"
```

`# ifconfig vge0`


```
vge0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:30:18:a2:c5:5f
        inet 10.51.0.1 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 10.51.0.127
        inet6 fe80::230:18ff:fea2:c55f%vge0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x6 
        inet6 2001:770:146:2::1 prefixlen 64 
        inet 172.22.65.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 172.22.65.255
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

/usr/local/etc/dhcpd6.conf


```
#
#
# IPv6 address valid lifetime
#  (at the end the address is no longer usable by the client)
#  (set to 30 days, the usual IPv6 default)
default-lease-time 2592000;

# IPv6 address preferred lifetime
#  (at the end the address is deprecated, i.e., the client should use
#   other addresses for new connections)
#  (set to 7 days, the  usual IPv6 default)
preferred-lifetime 604800;

# T1, the delay before Renew
#  (default is 1/2 preferred lifetime)
#  (set to 1 hour)
option dhcp-renewal-time 3600;

# T2, the delay before Rebind (if Renews failed)
#  (default is 3/4 preferred lifetime)
#  (set to 2 hours)
option dhcp-rebinding-time 7200;

# Enable RFC 5007 support (same than for DHCPv4)
allow leasequery;

# Global definitions for name server address(es) and domain search list
option dhcp6.name-servers 2001:770:146:2::1;
option dhcp6.domain-search "hyperion.xnet";

# The delay before information-request refresh
#  (minimum is 10 minutes, maximum one day, default is to not refresh)
#  (set to 6 hours)
option dhcp6.info-refresh-time 21600;

# The path of the lease file
dhcpv6-lease-file-name "/var/db/dhcpd6/dhcpd6.leases";

# Static definition (must be global)
#

# The subnet where the server is attached
#  (i.e., the server has an address in this subnet)
subnet6 2001:770:146:2::/64 {

        option dhcp6.name-servers 2001:770:146:2::1;
        option dhcp6.domain-search "konundrum.org";
        # Two addresses available to clients
        #  (the third client should get NoAddrsAvail)
        range6 2001:770:146:2::10 2001:770:146:2::200;
}

# EOF
```


----------

